# new jeep to my fleet



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
I just bought a 93 Jeep wrangler. It is a 4 cylinder/ stick shift. Pretty much stock will post pictures on friday. Anyways Im looking for a used 6.5 plow for this jeep. Anybody have a used one for sale?

Thanks Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Try craigslist.com


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

theplowmeister;822288 said:


> Try craigslist.com


Will do, but how hard are mounts made to fit a jeep to find?

Regards Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

3 threads down from this post is a guy selling a 6 1/2 fisher for a YJ
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79070


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks Plowmiester
I will try and call the guy tomorrow.

Regards Mike


----------

